
The Instagram Experiment and Results - peter_d_sherman
https://www.nevblog.com/1-the-instagram-experiment-and-results/
======
peter_d_sherman
Related Graphs:

[https://kopywritingkourse.com/social-media-
strategy/](https://kopywritingkourse.com/social-media-strategy/)

Excerpts:

"Also with my base content it keeps returning more and more traffic per month,
even if I don’t post much.

 _Whereas you can see my Instagram stats dropped by something like 60X less
when I didn’t post for about 10 days._ "

[...]

"I might spend 3 hours writing an article on my website today, but over the
course of time:

Day 1: People read it, even while I sleep.

Day 2: People read it and signup to the website, which builds my audience.

Day 3: From that article I can make 5+ social media posts, exposing the
content to different networks.

Day 10: The article starts to rank in Google, sending me more traffic.

Day 20: Someone links the article and sends their traffic to the article,
growing my audience.

Day 50: I am writing an article about something similar, and can reference
that old post and use content from it.

Day 100: Someone finds the article and shares it to their social media
following, growing my audience.

Day 500: I still get traffic, signup, and sales from 3 hours of work I did 500
days ago.

 _…basically that article works for me, and builds an asset I own._

This process happens with social networks too….you can definitely build an
asset on a platform.

 _However, the key difference is ultimately the social networks owns the
asset, not you._

Also as network popularity shifts, you lose much of that benefit.

 _But if Facebook, Instagram, LinkedIn, Pinterest, YouTube and Twitter have
the eyeballs of damn near every person on Earth…..then it’s worth playing
their game._ "

